

Look for a ‘Print This Page’ Link When Reading Articles Split into Several Pages - zeratwo
http://lifehacker.com/5874000/look-for-a-print-this-page-link-when-reading-articles-split-into-several-pages

======
tzs
However, when submitting the article to HN, please don't submit the "print"
link. The print version is often formatted with smaller type and with a very
wide column. It is generally harder to read on a desktop screen, and for many
it is impossible to read on a mobile device. The print page often does not
contain a link back to the non-print article, so it is hard for people to get
the normal version if all they have is the print link. As a further annoyance,
sometimes print links actually invoke the print dialog on the client.

People who prefer to read the print link, on the other hand, can usually
easily find it on the normal page.

------
burgerbrain
I have a hard time believing that anybody on HN doesn't know this.

~~~
Natsu
There are better solutions like Readability, anyhow.

------
gregorsamsa
I probably noticed this in 1997. And I'm not specially smart.

